# Favorite Fighting Game? (And why?)



## earlynovfan (Sep 9, 2013)

Are you a Street Fighter? Perhaps you engage in Mortal Kombat? Maybe you've competed in Persona 4 Arena?
(Sorry for the lame 'joke')

But the question is: WHAT IT YOUR FAVORITE FIGHTING GAME?
I've always been a fan of Street Fighter Alpha 3, but I just started playing Persona4Arena. 

ALPHA 3: I love the huge selection of characters and the graphics are pleasant. 
P4A: What can I say? I'm a Persona fan


----------



## Jetowa (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm currently really digging Street Fighter X Tekken for Vita. Just picked it up before a lil hospital stay and I have to say it's got a good line up of characters and people play online. Little like SF4, but with some unique touches. I also did pick up the Darkstalkers PSP collection that's up for the US PS+ and have to say I missed that era too. Some of my best old video game memories were from playing Street Fighter Alpha 2 with my bro's on SNES, crazy thinking how awesome we thought it was that we were playing that game in our homes! Times have changed! Ohhh, I did not like the dance fighter that just came out on PSN, it seemed horrible. Along with DiveKick, wtf, seriously? 

Anyone play the Skullgirls game? any comments?


----------



## 2ndApex (Sep 9, 2013)

3 way tie between SSBM, GGAC+ (GGAC+R come to the US already damn you!), and MvC2.

SSBM because of the ridiculous dynamic percentage/DI/stage positioning/6-knockdown-options combo system and freedom of movement, GGAC+ because of the crazy amount of depth and again lots of movement/pressure options, MvC2 because the top tier characters feel super flexible with a lot of different playstyles (e.g. you can have an MSP ditto and still distinguish who's who without names given) and the team building mechanics still keep the rest of the cast viable in high/mid tier bar joke characters. All 3 because the metagame and community brought them to a speed and technical level way beyond what the developers imagined (except GG kind of, because ArcSys kept updating the game) any other fighting game (shoutouts to KoF13 though).


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Personally I'm a Smash Bros. guy myself, but I'm sure some dick is going to tell me it's not a real fighter.

Otherwise, Mortal Kombat is where it's at.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 9, 2013)

I personally love the Dead or Alive series. It uses a simple 3-button control scheme (punch, kick, hold), a basic rock-paper-scissors mechanic (hits < holds < throws), and a fairly extensive combo system.
and it innovated by being the first game to have breast physics 

But my bias might be because I've been playing since DoA2. Either that, or the fact that I really suck at Street Fighter.

..oh, and Project M is pretty cool too.


----------



## rg (Sep 9, 2013)

I must say that I have 2


Street Fighter
OMF (one must Fall)
I must have spend a fortune in quarters playing and my old 486 keyboard has several keys defective


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 for SNES. I like it because I really good against my little brother.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Street Fighter II: Champion Edition for the Sega Genesis.

I'm not a huge fighting game person, but I do quite love this game.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Street Fighter II: Champion Edition for the Sega Genesis.
> 
> I'm not a huge fighting game person, but I do quite love this game.


3 Button vs 6 button controller?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> 3 Button vs 6 button controller?


 

Oh dude classic 6 button controller all the way.

However I did buy an official Sega 6 button fightstick off of ebay a few months back.  Gave it a good clean, may need to clean up one or two more things on it, but that thing is built like a tank.  Used it on my computer and it's really neat for SF2, but I've yet to try it on the real hardware because it's packed away, and I need to mod a composite video out to it along with stereo audio...


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Oh dude classic 6 button controller all the way.
> 
> However I did buy an official Sega 6 button fightstick off of ebay a few months back. Gave it a good clean, may need to clean up one or two more things on it, but that thing is built like a tank. Used it on my computer and it's really neat for SF2, but I've yet to try it on the real hardware because it's packed away, and I need to mod a composite video out to it along with stereo audio...


I watched an AVGN video, it said you have to press start on 3 button.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> I watched an AVGN video, it said you have to press start on 3 button.


 

I'm lost... press start on the 3 button controller for what?


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm lost... press start on the 3 button controller for what?


Press start for block.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Press start for block.


 

ABC = l/m/h kick
XYZ = l/m/h punch
dpad up is jump, down is crouch, towards is move forward, and away is block.

Start is pause...

._.

Edit - those are the defaults.  You can manually set what buttons do what, but on a 3 button I think it defaults ABC to punch instead of kick, but it's been a while.  Of course you can define it to be kick or a mix, and I don't remember if there's a way to get it to do both (I don't think so).  But block is always away.


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 9, 2013)

1) Dissidia 012. *Why?* Duh, it has all the awesome final fantasy characters and the battle system is like ZOE and the soundtrack is godlike. Perfect game.
2) Blazblue CS2. *Why?* Because every character feels completely different and its not overly complicated but still feels amazing when you master a character.
3) Mortal combat 9. *Why?* Because its fun/ Has co-op aswell as Vs and has all the classic characters and the fatalities and xray moves were awesome.
4) Street fighter 2 turbo. *Why?* Nostalgia mainly but the fighting system wasnt too complex back and it was simply fun with friends and had great music.
5) MVC 2. *Why?* Loved how flashy the combos were, had lots of characters and was hella fun at parties, i also prefer it to MVC 3.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 9, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> ABC = l/m/h kick
> XYZ = l/m/h punch
> dpad up is jump, down is crouch, towards is move forward, and away is block.
> 
> ...


I forgot maybe it was a different game. >.>


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2013)

I was always more of a brawler type -- though I certainly had and played the likes of mortal kombat you were far more likely to find me going through Golden Axe or Streets of Rage (or 2 crude dudes, or double dragon or things like that) all with a friend. Though they were rarely played (I am not sure if I am allowed to spoil double dragon so I will not) then several of those had more conventional 1 on 1 multiplayer options too.

Equally though I have no great affection for it I do have a soft spot for international karate, if only as a fan of game design (though more generally it feels like looking back on an early effort in a style and seeing how it improved/evolved in recent times).

In more recent times some of the earlier soul calibur titles work for me. More generally though as things seem to finally be gaining proper fighting engines (though many western games seem to have been giving it a good stab for years now) I can ignore fighting games (including brawlers, though the quality of several of those has been a bit suspect of late) and instead if I want to get my combo/timing on I have a few options.

I want to mention powerstone at some point. Not sure why but I do.

I suppose in general I am more a fan of mechanics and ideas than any one game. Show me something odd and I will likely remember it.

Least favourite on the other hand... actually I am not sure. I want to say wrestling as that is my least favourite form of fighting (such as it can be called) but the games have not been that bad and if you head into the likes of fire pro wrestling rather than the WWF/WWE/WCW stuff then it only gets better, I am not quite sure why people have such great affection for many of the licensed titles (middle of the road in terms of mechanics from everything I have seen), stuff like smash brothers exists I guess but is not really offensive or anything.
I guess my least favourite aspect is "competitive/tournament" stuff as basically everything there I find contemptible-- many of the players, most of the logic (or complete lack thereof) that goes into tournament structure (seriously though I would no more trust most of them to set up a proper tournament than I would hire a scientist from a religious school) and the attitude that many of the fans of it all project.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 9, 2013)

I freakin´ love Persona 4 Arena,Dissida 012 and BlazBlue continuum Shift 2 !
persona is one of my favorite RPG series and the P4A gameplay is similar to Blazblue, which is awesome too!.
Dissida 012 has the famous Final fantasy characters and has a very cool story and gameplay.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 9, 2013)

I enjoy Super Smash Bros. the most because of simple control scheme, 4-player multiplayer and chaotic style of gameplay.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 9, 2013)

Street Fighter 2
I don't need to explain why


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 9, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Street Fighter 2
> I don't need to explain why



You may or may not need to explain why but you almost certainly do need to say which version. Others reading http://www.insertcoyne.com/sftl/timeline.html and http://streetfightermiscellany.com/timeline.html


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You may or may not need to explain why but you almost certainly do need to say which version. Others reading http://www.insertcoyne.com/sftl/timeline.html and http://streetfightermiscellany.com/timeline.html


Street Fighter 2 010.... obviously 
the one that I most played back then was Champion Edition on my MegaDrive.... but I guess the definitive version is Hyper SF 2 - The Anniversary Edition (which has all the versions)

thanks for the links btw


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

Soul Calibur.

Well, it was, but then V had to happen...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 9, 2013)

Favorite fighting game...

I love them all for the most part, I guess if I had to break it down on a per franchise basis....

Street Fighter 2 Turbo on the SNES, combined with a GameGenie for wicked cool air moves and extra speed (entering the code for more stars with out the game genie was a pain in the ass.)

Mortal Kombat eeek thats a tough one... I think my favorite one for that would be Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 on the PS1

Killer Instinct hmmm SNES version was good but so was the N64 version.... I couldn't pick one between the two.

Soul Caliber on the Dreamcast ohh I spent so much time playing it 

Tekken hmmm thats got to be a tie between Tekken 3 and Tekken Tag, although 4 and 5 where also awesome....

Some nice honorable mentions would be Marvel VS Capcom, Marvel War of the Gems, Tatsunoko VS Capcom, Smash, Time Killers (yes I actually liked this game at the arcades... lol)

I have managed to somehow avoid playing some of the really bad fighting games.... Maybe it was luck or pure instinct but I have never tried an Atari Jaguar so I think I missed a couple of the worst fighting games by virtue of that system alone.

Edit: And why... well there would be only one reason to play a fighting game, a pure test of skill against another human in the same room. (Fighting games are one of the few game types that actually bring out my competitive side... ) 

So only in mortal kombat can one truly find ones killer instinct and unleash the power of their own tekken.


----------



## clivefrog (Sep 9, 2013)

Sf2 world warrior arcade version.  Guile; doing invisible throws, the 3 different freezes, resetting the machine etc.  brings back some great memories from '91/92.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Streetfighter 2 on the snes.  Purely because any fighting game after that got to complicated for me and they all result in a button mash to win.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 9, 2013)

Super Smash Bros Brawl.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Sep 9, 2013)

Love this because they are classic arcade games that I still enjoy today.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 9, 2013)

I like DOA games.
You don't need to know complex button mashes to make a combo like in Tekken.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not much of a fighter gamer, but meh...

Super Street Figher 2 Turbo on PC. I remember it being on 6 floppy disks and the second one had an error on it that resulted in Deejay being unplayable (the game crashed). The store wouldn't give me back my money. Result: I pirated the thing. As for the game itself...it was fun, but I can't even recall playing multiplayer.

One must fall 2097. It was a simple game (2 buttons and 3 special moves per character, IIRC) but the upgrade system made it pretty addictive. Also: Shadow.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not that great in fighting games but some that I enjoy mostly are:

MarvevsCapcom2(Arcade) - Still popular and played a lot at the arcades around here. This is one I enjoy the most because of its diverse set of 2 well known companies. It doesnt take much time to learn basics and link combos for some great fun. I have my wins and losses in the arcades myself but i am learning.  // MarvelvsCapcom 3 is awesome too!

SSFIV(360)- I am definitely liking this game a lot. <3 My favorites to play as are Fei Long, Sakura or Juri.

Darkstalkers!- I almost forgot, this was a weird one which is the reason why i like it. I didn't know this was the game Morrigan/Bulleta came from, and a few others in MvC2. My best character there is Bulleta. 
(or B.B.Hood) 

KingOfFighters(Arcades) - Not really a favorite but I have played a few times coming back from work and well, for me its a bit more complicated. I really enjoy watching skill people play, and i think once i get the hang of it i will be able to say more. ;P The only character i enjoy using is Kyo.

*SSB64<3


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 10, 2013)

Smash Bros Melee
Even if its not a fighting game.

I can't stand traditional 2D fighters like Street Fighter. Way too boring and easy. The existence of Dive Kick about sums up why.



Gahars said:


> Soul Calibur.
> 
> Well, it was, but then V had to happen...


 
Was going to say the exact same thing.
EDIT: Well, I like the orb chick...I just hate pretty much every single other aspect, including the murder of Talim, and the ruining of basically every other one of my main characters.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 10, 2013)

Yumi said:


> I'm not that great in fighting games but some that I enjoy mostly are:
> 
> MarvevsCapcom2(Arcade) - Still popular and played a lot at the arcades around here. This is one I enjoy the most because of its diverse set of 2 well known companies. It doesnt take much time to learn basics and link combos for some great fun. I have my wins and losses in the arcades myself but i am learning.  // MarvelvsCapcom 3 is awesome too!
> 
> ...


 
For both 360 controllers I have, the controls are extremely stiff in SSFIV.

Any, give me one of the 3D dragon ball games or any ultimate ninja (storm/heroes) and I'll be complacent.


----------



## CompassNorth (Sep 10, 2013)

Smash Bros series for sure.
I don't own the game, nor do I care which is better. It's a fun series.

The only game I do own is Persona 4: Arena.
It's an okay fighter. It's newbie friendly which I like. The best ArcSys that I've played by far (P.S. - I'm not a big ArcSys fan)
I'd give it a 3.5 or 4 out of 5.

Can get pretty damn boring at times. 

Edit: Also why is it so damn hard for 2D fighting games  to have decent looking sprites? P4:A had awful sprites just like most/all ArcSys games, and there are plenty of more games that have "meh" tier sprites.


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 11, 2013)

Totally forgot about Super Smash Bros Brawl and Final Fantasy: Dissida!


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 11, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I freakin´ love Persona 4 Arena,Dissida 012 and BlazBlue continuum Shift 2 !
> persona is one of my favorite RPG series and the P4A gameplay is similar to Blazblue, which is awesome too!.
> Dissida 012 has the famous Final fantasy characters and has a very cool story and gameplay.


 
Pretty sure the company who made BlazBlue also made Persona 4 Arena. 
Also I forgot I really enjoy BlazBlue!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not technically in the genre, but Kingdom Hearts... at least when I think of it I typically think of fighting heartless.

If you've played II, the battle of a thousand heartless- I keep a save just before it just in case I want to kill thousands of heartless (by reloading saves) and blow off some steam 

I also love how intuitive it is when you fight the white mushrooms in the first one having to use certain magic and the rare truffles requiring a string of combos.

I like street fighter II, but I don't play too many actual fighting games. I got my ass kicked in persona 4 arena on the Japanese arcade machines...


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 11, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Not technically in the genre, but Kingdom Hearts... at least when I think of it I typically think of fighting heartless.
> 
> If you've played II, the battle of a thousand heartless- I keep a save just before it just in case I want to kill thousands of heartless (by reloading saves) and blow off some steam
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, Kingdom Hearts isn't a fighting game. We're talking about 2d 1vs1 Games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Sorry, Kingdom Hearts isn't a fighting game. We're talking about 2d 1vs1 Games.



Though I am all for bashing Kingdom Hearts we have already discussed powerstone (something of an arena battle), smash brothers (can be many vs many), games with fighting in a "proper" 3d plane (soul calibur, DOA, Tech Romancer), fighting in a kind of 3d plane though closer to 2.5d (more recent mortal kombat games), brawlers (to an extent).. hell even modern street fighters can break from the 2d 1 vs 1 stuff with character swap ins and more.

Though I guess if Kingdom Hearts is to Dynasty Warriors what pokemon is to what loosely gets termed RPGs then we might risk pulling focus, though that was one of my earlier points in that general games are slowly getting proper fighting engines which runs the risk or rendering certain styles of games into more niche activities (I am truly enjoying the death of genres).


----------



## earlynovfan (Sep 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though I am all for bashing Kingdom Hearts we have already discussed powerstone (something of an arena battle), smash brothers (can be many vs many), games with fighting in a "proper" 3d plane (soul calibur, DOA, Tech Romancer), fighting in a kind of 3d plane though closer to 2.5d (more recent mortal kombat games), brawlers (to an extent).. hell even modern street fighters can break from the 2d 1 vs 1 stuff with character swap ins and more.
> 
> Though I guess if Kingdom Hearts is to Dynasty Warriors what pokemon is to what loosely gets termed RPGs then we might risk pulling focus, though that was one of my earlier points in that general games are slowly getting proper fighting engines which runs the risk or rendering certain styles of games into more niche activities (I am truly enjoying the death of genres).


 
Don't get me wrong though, I LOVE KINGDOM HEARTS. (Well more so the first one than any other.)


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 11, 2013)

Street Fighter III: Third Strike. Excellent parry system, some good some bad characters, and hella fun.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2013)

Divekick



2hardcore4u


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2013)

I mainly find myself sticking to newer 2-D fighters, since most 3D ones like taking after street fighter. Blazblu, guilty gear, skullgirls, and P4A. I like the speed and lightness of these games over the controlling a brick of street fighter or tekken (though I love tekken 2). I would have to say though if I were to pick, skullgirls and P4A tie. They both feel different enough from other fighting games, even ones that move just as fast. It probably helps that persona doesn't go by standard fighting game logic of high punch, mid punch, low punch. Going instead for a standard attack, a long reach, and 2 persona buttons.

An while skullgirls keeps the standard scheme it uses it in a different manner due to how the characters control. No one controls like one another, and they all feel super different when compared to other fighting games. I'm not hard pressed for examples, but to many come to mind for me to pick one to put down. Like how valentine works with her needles to cause lag, poison, or slippery controls. Ms fortune's head being the best little troll you can possibly have on the field if you know how to work it. Peacock.. being peacock.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 11, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Sorry, Kingdom Hearts isn't a fighting game. We're talking about 2d 1vs1 Games.



I pointed out it wasn't in the genre, silly  the point I was making is there is still a ton of fighting that I love. <3


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 12, 2013)

Touhou 7.5 Immaterial and Missing Power is my personal favorite, most touhou fans would say that 12.3 is better but is very casualised and the only superiority is the number of characters.
2nd is for Marvel vs Capcom(yes, the first one) I'm not that good anymore but I still remember how to transform Ryu and do the black Ryu Akuma special.
3rd place and playing hell'aloot lately Skullgirls, I play Filia and Cerebella(Ultimate Showstopper is very OP)


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rival School

Combo Breaker/Chain/and different style animation, simulation
and pretty much responsive, and not just mash up button fest.


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 12, 2013)

my favourites in order of love:

1. Street fighter alpha 3: very diverse roster and play styles for each and very kind to a player like me who is counter heavy in playstyle. Also best version of my main dan is here in my opinion

2. Capcom vs Tatsunoku: easy topick up and play with mini games an giant fighters available. throw in some japanese quirkiness and its a winrar for me. I have no main for this though

3. blaze blue in general but continuum shift pre update is my fave. i'm not sure why yet though but it has everything to do with the battle system and roster. the story not so much. I play ragna, noel, litchi, arukune, bang, hakumen,  and lambda (mostly lambda and litchi though but that might change when i get extend for my soon o be vita tv as makoto looks really interesting to play as.)

Also, some people might think it odd but I really enjoy guilty gear dust strikers on ds. great portable fighter.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

Probably Soul Calibur IV or the Mortal Kombat reboot.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 13, 2013)

I really do like the GG/BB/P4A titles, but I'm so terrible at them. 

I really like Rival Schools, most of the Capcom vs series (Tatsunoko/Marvel/SNK), Smash Bros, and this game my older sister owned called Groove on Fight. There was this one character who used SMT demons as his attacks. It was pretty awesome.


----------

